# BIBI TO OBAMA: 'THE ENEMY OF YOUR ENEMY — IS YOUR ENEMY'



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*







*

*BIBI TO OBAMA: 'THE ENEMY OF YOUR ENEMY - IS YOUR ENEMY'*
BREAKING NEWS: *ISRAELI PRIME MINISTER BENJAMIN NETANYAHU * makes his case to Congress that President Obama's ongoing talks for a nuclear agreement with Iran are putting his country at risk.


*Charges ex-Obama campaign aides working to oust Netanyahu* | *VIDEO: Netanyahu preps speech*








*KURTZ: When politics and media coverage go nuclear* | *VIDEO: Israeli official on tensions over speech*








*OPINION: Netanyahu's Iran Speech: Real reason Obama White House doesn't want it*


----------

